# Mosses i find



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello.
Here some mosses i foud near of a river.


















Another one:

















Could be one Monosolenium sp?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent, those are some great photos. Any info or ID on them?


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi,
The moss on the last 2 pics is Pellia epiphylla.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

DANG! I thought I would just jump on our plants databse (plants.usda.gov) and have those other two id'd in no time. I never realized how many Genera there are for moss!

I sent this link to the Wetland Specialist, but his key may be limited to the Eastern states, maybe even to just East Texas.

The closest I've seen so far for the upper two pics are _Atrichum_ and *Bartramia*, but there are still about 100 more Genera I haven't looked at yet, and I don't have a way to key them out. Maybe the Wetland guy can help.

-Dave


----------

